# Apple snail's



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Just had my 2 apple snails in one of my tank breed and drop a massive clutch of egg's. Have had these for 9 months and they have done this numerous times but I think hell might as well give a shot to raising the babies and actually attempting to keep them alive. I believe mine are the golden apple snail if anybody has any information helping with success and care for these little guys I would love to hear it. I read something about spraying them with a mister to keep them moist if you really want to be sure they will hatch.
I read people suppliment them with calcium once they hatch but don't know the best option any suggestions and also food suggestions for them once they hatch?

Thanks in advance


----------

